# Ideas for AKC registration name?



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Trying to figure out an AKC name for my pup. She is a silver spoo.

It'd be nice for the registered name to somehow be related to her name, Maddie. It can be up to 20 characters (because of the breeder's name).

I'm stumped -- I am hoping some of you creative folks might be able to help a girl out. :fisheye:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, how about breeder's name Madeline d'argent(which means silver) or Madeline your name's quicksilver. Hope others have more ideas for you.


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

Poodlelvr said:


> Okay, how about breeder's name Madeline d'argent(which means silver) or Madeline your name's quicksilver. Hope others have more ideas for you.


Poodlelvr, thank you for your ideas! - I hadn't thought of Quicksilver before.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How about spelling Maddie the french way? 
Madeleine (ma-da-line instead of mad-a-lyn)

Madeleine's silver lining 

You don't have to use her color in her name, either. I made a silly name for my puppy- Razzmatazz.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Grace,

What is the kennel name you are adding the rest of the registered name to? Unless there is a reason why you don't want to post, it would be helpful to know since it is easier to think of names that flow with the kennel name and the name you want to incorporate for your girl.

Eclipse and Fallon


----------

